# Pictures of our Dinner Time!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Many newbie raw feeders are concerned with *how you do it*. I was too! When I first started, I was worried about keeping my poodles' long ears and furry legs out of the raw meat. I snapped some photos tonight to show dinner time at my house. Both poodles now have snoods and they eat boneless meals on a towel in the kitchen. Bone-in meals are fed in the kennel because they take longer and my dogs tend to be a bit messier with it.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!! 

I never thought of that.....I'm sure its very easy for their ears to get in the way and get all gooed up! Looks like a simple fix and they tolerate it well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is absolutely priceless - where there's a will, there's a way!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I need a snood for my Basset.Those are great pictures and beautiful dogs.I really like the silky snoods.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I need a snood for Duncan's whole face! :laugh:
Those are great pics....and an excellent way to keep pretty Poodle ears clean. Now Poodle people can't use "getting messy" as an excuse! :happy:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

LOL! They look like little old ladies! Too cute.


----------

